# Online campaign seeks player



## DMEntropy (Oct 4, 2003)

I am looking for a player to replace a departed participant in our D&D 3.5 campaign.  My campaign is run on OpenRPG on Sunday evenings from 7PM Central to around midnight every 2-3 weeks.  We are considering starting an hour earlier if all are in favor.

The game is set in The 13 Kingdoms online setting found at http://www.the13kingdoms.org in the kingdom of Kinrisar.  We use D&D 3.5 with a 32 point stat buying system.  The party are all L1-L2 right now with the following classes: Bard, Cleric, Paladin, Rogue, Wizard.  A sixth player decided to leave after the first adventure.  I am looking for a replacement.

The campaign is going to be player driven.  By that I mean I will judge your interactions with the NPC's around you to determine where to go next with adventure design.  I plan to run all types of adventures from mystery/intrigue, puzzle solving, strict roleplay, hack-n-slash and the classic dungeon crawl.  There will be an influence of a nautical theme, but not overwhelming.

If you are interested, please check out the main site of The 13 Kingdoms.  I will be happy to e-mail a gazetteer of Kinrisar to any who would like that.  Please contact me at entropy@sigecom.net with character ideas/design/history.  I will take the first serious player who responds.

DM Entropy


----------



## DMEntropy (Oct 6, 2003)

...bump...


----------



## DMEntropy (Oct 13, 2003)

I would like to thank everyone who replied.  The spot in my campaign is filled.

There are more adventures and campaigns being run in The 13 Kingdoms though.  The site is hosted here at EN World and the forums can be found in the Hosted Sites section of this message board.

The main site can also be found at http://www.the13kingdoms.org

Have fun.

Entropy


----------

